# tethered capture - live view?



## linkwoman (Mar 12, 2011)

I LOVE using LR3's tethered capture for studio shots!  Just wondering if there's any way to make LR show live view?  Would be cool.

I shoot w/ a Canon rebel T1i


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 12, 2011)

No, you'd have to use Canon's own software and a Lightroom AutoImport watched folder if you wanted to do that.


----------



## linkwoman (Mar 12, 2011)

Interesting.  EOS Utility?  And with AutoImport watched folder, do they show up in LR immediately?  So... if you want to use live view and then to see in LR right away so you can rate them I guess you'd be switching back and forth between applications (one monitor.)


----------



## b_gossweiler (Mar 12, 2011)

linkwoman said:


> Interesting.  EOS Utility?  And with AutoImport watched folder, do they show up in LR immediately?  So... if you want to use live view and then to see in LR right away so you can rate them I guess you'd be switching back and forth between applications (one monitor.)


Yes, they show up in LR immediately, and yes, you'd have to switch between the applications.

Beat


----------



## linkwoman (Mar 20, 2011)

ok, thanks!


----------

